
Ask HN: What were the biggest challenges when you started to code? - kilianso
For the purpose of a research study, I would like to hear developers opinions, insights and experiences about the topic: &quot;The biggest difficulties for beginners when learning and writing code.&quot;
======
user-on1
Initial Setup is one of the challenges. If one can solve that step 1 it become
easy for few more steps to take. Beyond that it depends on how complicated the
implementation is and it gets equally challenging.

